# Prime example of non game management !!!



## Ca1297 (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a prime example of what non game management is boys and girls. My buddy was sitting in his stand the other day and took these pictures of this 2 yo deer with a lot of potential with a **** bullet hole in his neck, he but seemed to be getting around ok.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

A legal buck tho....I would have passed but many wouldn't...as you can see. I think he's 3 1/2


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Legal deer, and probably an injury from fighting, not a bullet.


----------



## Ca1297 (Feb 1, 2012)

Figured 2 1/2 - 3 1/2

Thing is they hunt on around 900 acres and there's a strip of about 90-100 that borders one side of it and the landowner divided it up into 10ac tracts so it seems every body has thrown up a feeder almost right at the fence line. And my buddies are really trying to manage that place, food plots, protein, and definitely passing on deer that shouldn't be shot. But your right not everyone is as management minded as others all they see is antlers and thing Hell yeah and sling some lead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

stuckinfreeport said:


> Legal deer, and probably an injury from fighting, not a bullet.


I agree with this. Pretty sure a bullet in that area would have taken him out.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

stuckinfreeport said:


> Legal deer, and probably an injury from fighting, not a bullet.


Agree!


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

stuckinfreeport said:


> Legal deer, and probably an injury from fighting, not a bullet.


X2....no way is that a bullet hole. He would be dead

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ca1297 (Feb 1, 2012)

You could be right but I've seen plenty of deer shot in the neck and survive if it doesn't hit anything vital then there's a good chance he will live. Another buddy of mine shot a nice 10 about a year ago with his bow good shot right where you need to be, so he thought, and tracked him for over 2 hours and never found him and two weeks later he saw him on camera eating in the feed pen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ca1297 said:


> You could be right but I've seen plenty of deer shot in the neck and survive if it doesn't hit anything vital then there's a good chance he will live. Another buddy of mine shot a nice 10 about a year ago with his bow good shot right where you need to be, so he thought, and tracked him for over 2 hours and never found him and two weeks later he saw him on camera eating in the feed pen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you've seen plenty of deer survive from a neck shot, then yall need to quit shooting 22s at them.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

My money says he might have been shot there with a bow...anything bigger the 22LR shot there...he would be in the freezer now!


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

stuckinfreeport said:


> Legal deer, and probably an injury from fighting, not a bullet.


 X2......A bullet in that area more than likely would've dropped em like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

stuckinfreeport said:


> Legal deer, and probably an injury from fighting, not a bullet.


x3 a bullet in that spot would've put that buck in the dirt!!!


----------



## trophyhunter01 (Jun 20, 2008)

One of my best deer I have taken was neck shot by someone else the week before I got him. Neck shots are not a for sure thing. Still room for error. Same land problem happened on my buddies place and had to string a high fence on the side with all the small tracts. Had to use phone poles cut down for the main post and 2 tee post in between. Best way to stop that issue.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

somebody needs to go shoot it to see if that is a bullet hole or not.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Bobby Miller said:


> somebody needs to go shoot it to see if that is a bullet hole or not.


OK, OK! I'll do it.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with everyone else, that is not a bullet hole. I think if a bullet went in right there it would have hit the spine and he would be taking a dirt nap.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Captn C said:


> My money says he might have been shot there with a bow...anything bigger the 22LR shot there...he would be in the freezer now!


I agree completely


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Arrow


----------



## jest99 (Jul 6, 2010)

Backwater1 said:


> If you've seen plenty of deer survive from a neck shot, then yall need to quit shooting 22s at them.


Aman aman brother!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

You any tag that as a bullet hole. It can be one of the possibilities but not an absolute.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*..*

3x


T_rout said:


> Agree!


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Airgun deer hunting is gaining popularity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

That deer is older than 2.5


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Injury from fighting, not a bullet.


----------



## Ca1297 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well guys I like all the input on this post pretty controversial so far and everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Wether or not he's 2.5 or 3.5 he's got some growing to do for this hunter. Some of you may hunt for meat and some for racks and that's solely up to the hunter and how they want to run their place. But as for the deer with the fighting wound/bullet hole, until he comes back or is on the ground your "GUESS" is as good as mine. Thanks for the input guys keep it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> If you've seen plenty of deer survive from a neck shot, then yall need to quit shooting 22s at them.


Oh I've seen plenty of deer get shot in the neck where the bullet misses the spine and then follow a blood trail to nowhere.

Not with .22's either.

I think that deer was injured by something other than a bullet.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I don't care what buck anyone else shoots as long as they are not breaking the law...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

that deer isn't 2.... his neck/head junction has characteristics of a 4 year old.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Oh I've seen plenty of deer get shot in the neck where the bullet misses the spine and then follow a blood trail to nowhere.
> 
> Not with .22's either.
> 
> ...


What are yall considering "plenty"? Two? Ten? Fifty? 200?


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> that deer isn't 2.... his neck/head junction has characteristics of a 4 year old.


Totally agree with age, no way he is 2. Either way, depending on the severity of his wound, he should be shot. That wound more than likely will get infected and he will die a rough death.


----------



## Ca1297 (Feb 1, 2012)

Personally 2, maybe I should have used the word couple instead of plenty sorry for the miss use of my vocabulary and any misunderstanding or misconception you may have had

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I would shoot it. I have my reasons.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Maybe fuel on the fire, but I don't think it is an arrow either; arrows can be extremely deadly. In many cases, an arrow is just as deadly as a big bore rifle.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

If that's a bullet wound... we do indeed have our fist deer zombie picture! It has begun... be careful out there boys and girls.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I have seen several deer with bullet holes through the neck survive from guests at our ranch. It does happen.


----------



## Ca1297 (Feb 1, 2012)

Be careful Jock some people on here (Backwater1) might get the word several misconstrued and think you might be talking about 200 deer or something ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Heres your cheese!!



Ca1297 said:


> Be careful Jock some people on here (Backwater1) might get the word several misconstrued and think you might be talking about 200 deer or something ....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ca1297 (Feb 1, 2012)

What's that supposed to mean??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ca1297 said:


> Be careful Jock some people on here (Backwater1) might get the word several misconstrued and think you might be talking about 200 deer or something ....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or you could stop exaggerating and just say two.

Last time I checked, "plenty" didn't mean TWO.


----------



## Ca1297 (Feb 1, 2012)

Backwater1 said:


> Or you could stop exaggerating and just say two.
> 
> Last time I checked, "plenty" didn't mean TWO.


Man where was I in 4th grade English class must have been sick on that day, plenty, several, a few, guess I'll have have to re-learn exactly what these words mean and what exact number to correlate them with and try not to use them out of context!!! Anyway this thing could go both ways most definitely could be fighting wound and it could be a bullet hole or arrow wound but if my buddy finds it dead or does end up shooting it for some reason this will be the first place I post pics. I didn't post this thread to argue and bicker over the internet, kinda dumb, I posted this to get honest opinions from avid sportsmen such as myself I thought these pictures were kinda unique and something you don't see everyday sitting in the deer stand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> What are yall considering "plenty"? Two? Ten? Fifty? 200?


Somewhere around 20 I guess, maybe more.

Happens a lot on larger ranches while culling the does.

Happened on my place with a .257 Weatherby; bullet didn't hit the spine but it knocked the doe down. We tracked the blood till it played out and never saw the deer again.

TH


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Somewhere around 20 I guess, maybe more.
> 
> Happens a lot on larger ranches while culling the does.
> 
> ...


Thats about the only time I've seen it either and thats just due more to the shear quantity of does being shot specifically in the neck at long ranges and in a short amount of time. Thats really the only time I will take a neck shot and thats only because they are easier to mess with on the cleaning rack. In most cases the impact of a 2500FPS round on a slender, thin extremity like the neck will cause enough trauma upon impact to break the neck.

Browsed through PLENTY of game cam pics and can count on one hand how many have had bullet wounds.


----------



## Hookset 101 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have seen a deer get shot in the neck with a 300 and shake his head and walk off. He had to shoot him again to kill him. My buddy got it on video. Only if placed in the right location is the neck shot deadly.

The only way that deer is LEGAL is if you want your @#$ kick off the lease!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Legal and lease rules aren't exactly the same thing.


----------



## Ca1297 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well i guess we all know who not get on our deer leases!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't worry. I'm not going to pay over 1k. On a lease when you can't shoot anything. I hunt for free. I'm not a brown it's down guy, but there is nothing wrong with taking that deer. It's legal and old enough. More power to you if you want to pay out the wazoo for some useless antlers. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

That's just evidence of a bad scope.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Ca1297 said:


> Man. *I didn't post this thread to argue and bicker over the internet,* kinda


I'd like to introduce you to the WWW

:biggrin:

that deer is like a 4 year old 120's 8 point... time to whack anyway.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Hookset 101 said:


> I have seen a deer get shot in the neck with a 300 and shake his head and walk off. He had to shoot him again to kill him. My buddy got it on video. Only if placed in the right location is the neck shot deadly.
> 
> The only way that deer is LEGAL is if you want your @#$ kick off the lease!!


Why is the deer not legal. I really don't think you know what you are talking about.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

So wait I'm confused.... Is that deer 2 years old or "several" years old? I'm going with "several" more than 2 years old by the OP's definition of "several". Clear as mud?


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

What county this is in?


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

t-tung said:


> So wait I'm confused.... Is that deer 2 years old or "several" years old? I'm going with "several" more than 2 years old by the OP's definition of "several". Clear as mud?


Plenty clear.

See what I did there? :biggrin:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Backwater1 said:


> Plenty clear.
> 
> See what I did there? :biggrin:


:rotfl:

Â©


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

HAAA!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

So it's TOO clear? Or is it TWO clear?


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Back to the reason of the post---certainly you don't expect somebody who has 10 acres to worry about managing it.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's my honest TL;DR on that buck:

While I agree that proper deer management would buy this buck a couple more years, I wouldn't say that it's a bad choice to shoot it because there's not enough information to make that decision based on a picture. As most of us know, a hunter is forced to make these decisions based on the territory they hunt. TPWD sets out guidelines for different counties such as the 13" rule, 1 buck, etc. That doesn't mean you take a 13 1/2" spread just because you can. I've hunted all over Texas in all kinds of different environments. If I'm in a managed ranch, I hunt the rules of the ranch. In those environments, shooting a buck like that would set you in your truck and headed to a hotel or home on the same day covered in shame. If I'm on a 100 acre plot surrounded by other 100 acre low fence plots, well, the rules change as long as they meet the minimum TPWD standards. In that type of territory if you are waiting for a wall hanger you might be waiting a loooong time and may never see one because the surrounding hunters just don't do it.

Some folks get the wrong impression (not directed to OP) because they watch these hunting shows where every deer is basically a wall hanger and they think if they don't shoot a wall hanger they just aren't a good hunter. If they ain't there, they ain't there. It's all relevant to the territory.

That being said, I'm primarily a meat hunter these days. I've got more horns than wall space (and 1 room is full). I've got 2 sets just collecting dust in the garage until I figure out where to put them. Like they say, can't eat the horns (unless you're a squirrel or a dog heh). I hunt based on the TPWD rules and ranch rules first, maturity of the deer/ territory second (and how empty my freezer is plays a part in all of that as well). Does taste alot better to me but a buck can't have babies. If you know the buck/doe ratio then it may be better to take a doe than a buck. It's interesting and complex when you get down to the nuts and bolts.

Dontcha just love deer hunting? I know I do. Would you love it if ya put some BBQ sauce on it? (read with Harry Caray voice for full effect)


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Has anyone said chupacabra yet? (sorry Rack) Heh


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

That is a prime example of a good cull deer....dirt nap













chupacabra


----------

